# Do You Love Your Mattress?



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

We desperately need a new mattress. We bought a Stearns and Foster a couple years ago and have already had it replaced once because it basically collapsed inside, and the replacement is doing the same thing.







: Of course the company is really unhelpful and we might just have to bite the bullet and buy a new one with no help from them.

So . . . tell me about your mattress? Do you love it? Any recommendations? A friend of mine has a Sleep Number that she's always raving about--are these any good?

A more natural mattress would be a plus, but I'm a bit afraid of shelling out a ton of money again for something that I might hate 6 months later.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

I love my bed. Totally not natural/organic, but here it is:

http://www.simmons.com/products/bran...orldClass.html


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

I can't recommend from experience (we are waiting till we move country before we fork out on one) but I would highly recommend that you get an organic/natural mattress for health reasons. Mattress's are full of toxic flame retardants(which are endocrine disruptors, which you will want to be avoiding if you are pregnant) and formaldhyde - which is a VOC and off gases for years.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## MsHiss (Nov 17, 2005)

I LOVE my mattress, its a King Koil and not very expensive, unfortunately not organic either, but super comfy and is holding up well. I've had it for about 3-4 years and its great!


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

We bought this at Ikea last year and LOVE it! http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50139995
Ikea offers some more expensive models that are more *natural*, but this was what we could afford at the time. Our old mattress was the terrible pillow top from Denver Matress Co. The springs died within three years. I will _NEVER_ buy another spring mattress. It's firm form/latex mattresses for us!

PS-Most of Ikea's mattress are wrapped in wool and have a cotton lining. Thought you might want to know...


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

:


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

I love my wool bed from shepherd's dream. It's very expensive though.


----------



## Astrid1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

we have two mattresses - both 100% wool - one is 2" and the other is 4 or 5". You have to flip wool mattresses frequently to avoid indentations, but I have never slept better. I don't get overly hot at night because the wool regulates the temperature.

The wool mattress we purchased is not organic, but is made by an awesome company in MN that is not overly expensive and ships cheaply. We have also ordered two twin mattresses for my husbands girls that they have used and loved.

You can see what they offer here - http://www.natureswool.com/orderform.html

and read about the benefits of wool here -
http://www.natureswool.com/benefits.html

Be aware that the wool takes time once you have uncurled the mattress to air out. It smells a little sheepy - but my husband and I never minded that. I cannot believe I ever EVER slept on one of those awful chemical Tempurpedics. I will never sleep on anything other than wool again. My husband feels the same.


----------



## kkfum (Aug 14, 2005)

well, we've only had our new mattress for about 2 weeks, but so far it's great!
we've gone through so many mattresses and after the last horrible one, found a local company that manufactures 100% natural latex mattresses with organic wool and cotton. it's awesome! and it was great to have no smell! very firm, but not in a bad way. it's hard to describe, but feels very different from the other firm mattresses we've had before. my dh no longer gets backaches or headaches anymore.

we plan on having this mattress for as long as possible and have heard that natural latex holds up very well. so far so good and very worth the money ($1800 for a king 6") and great that we found a local company. we bought a very simple wood slat frame for it, but i had to buy that online. but usa wood and made here, too.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a white lotus futon. We've been sleeping on it for 10 years and also have one on the guest bed and on DD1's bed. We love them.

http://www.whitelotus.net/


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

We have a Savvy Rest mattress and it is WONDERFUL







:! We've had it for about 4 months and I'm so glad we got it. We were sleeping on a Sleep Number bed that was about 5 years old but was already breaking down and causing me a lot of pain, but no such problems with the Savvy Rest. I bought the mattress from a mdc mama, I believe her username is kaia8, the website is www.bowernaturalbedding.com . She was great, really worked to help us find the right firmness combo









Now I just have to save up enough to replace the kids' beds!


----------



## AJHCFamily (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akwifeandmomma* 
I love my bed. Totally not natural/organic, but here it is:

http://www.simmons.com/products/bran...orldClass.html

ditto!


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

We have had about one of every major brand. I think we end up with a new mattress every 3-4 years. We have tried expensive and cheap and everything in between. They are all horrid. They all hold up well for the first few months and then all decline. I swear its a conspiracy. I mean we live in a small area and yet there are 4 major mattress stores within a mile of each other. I think you all mention a few we had (KK, S&F, Sealy, Simmons etc) We had a select comfort bed and the only issue we had was sweat. You are on a plastic bed. Then the inside got wet too, I was worried about mold. We ended up using a waterproof cover which made a difference. The foam also broke down quickly and had to be replaced within a short period of time. There came a point when it finally fell apart and we did not bother to replace it. But it was the best sleep we ever had. My DH wants one again. We are both waking up with back & leg issues again and will start to look again when we move. My sister bought an insanely expensive mattress http://www.duxbed.com and I am tempted to try it out. She is still using it and loving it a couple of years later.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

I am a former mattress snob. All our past matts were upwards of $2000. Then I fell in love with Ikea's Sultan Fossing.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30139901

We have it in King with an ikea pillowtop which is filled with wool...

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10073468

This combination is pure heaven. Plus, it was so much cheaper than most conventional mattresses, it afforded me the opportunity to buy realllly nice sheets and a top of the line duvet. I'll never buy a non-ikea mattress again.


----------



## chaostatic (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi wanderinggypsy! I'm thinking of buying the Ikea Sultan Fossing mattress myself. Is it still comfortable or does it sag anywhere? Hope it's still okay







Thanks, M.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

We have a FloBed (natural latex and wool), and LOVE it, even nine years later.

www.flobeds.com


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

DD has the IKEA Fossing mattress with a topper on it too. I've slept in it a few times. At first I thought it was just to hard and unyielding, although the topper certainly helped. Now however I really like it and find that I don't wake up sore and stiff like I do in my (top of the line, locally made) mattress that I really dislike. I can't wait to replace mine with something similar to dd's.


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

We have one of the natural sultan ones from Ikea, I cant remember which one it is, we also have a topper and I LOVE LOVE my bed. Its soo comfy, especially with nice high thread count sheets. ohhhh, i love my bed.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

:
After looking and asking questions (none of which were answered) at the local mattress shop... well, looks like I'll be ordering online.
I had no idea wool/cotton/latex mattresses had become so affordable.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akwifeandmomma* 
I love my bed. Totally not natural/organic, but here it is:

http://www.simmons.com/products/bran...orldClass.html









:


----------



## sabrinat (Jul 21, 2005)

I do, I do. We have a memory foam and I will never go back to a conventional spring mattress ever!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

We have a Serta double pillow top. I love laying on it so much that I have to kick my own lazy ass outta bed everymorning. I then have to hurry up and make the bed so I'm not tempted to get back in







It's 10 years old now and still going strong (just remember to flip and rotate it every month and it'll last a LONG LONG time.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

LOVE my Savvyrest. Organic, awesome, can't say enough. Worth every cent. (A lot of them!)


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

We love our sleep number bed. Select Comfort I think?


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

We bought a Sleep Number bed a little over a year ago and I LOVE it. I've read poor reviews on this site about Sleep Numbers and my experience is so different than what is stated that I can't believe they are reviewing the same type of bed! It does NOT feel like a glorified air mattress. We have a set that has additional padding and memory foam over that so maybe that is the difference? I have never slept better in my life and it has been completely worth the $$$. Even better, I need a firmer mattress when I was pregnant last year and all I had to do was adjust the bed to get it perfect to help me get comfy.


----------

